# funk food addictions



## panda (Oct 24, 2018)

what are some stuff you can't get enough off?
my bane are japanese gummies (muscat flavored in particular) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N0J9FDP/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 
i eat entire pack at a time
and chester's fries flamin hot flavor


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Oct 24, 2018)

gummies ordered


----------



## bkultra (Oct 24, 2018)

They use to sell thoes at our local World Food Market (along with dozens of other gummies from around the world)... Sadly it closed


----------



## erickso1 (Oct 24, 2018)

Sunflower seeds. Ate a lot playing baseball in college (Davids). Got out into the real world down here in Austin and found these. The Parmesan & Pepper is top notch.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01F5JJW1I/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## panda (Oct 24, 2018)

bkultra said:


> They use to sell thoes at our local World Food Market (along with dozens of other gummies from around the world)... Sadly it closed


luckily you can order them from amazon now. my local stores dont carry the apple flavor which i also really like so im ordering those right now. i also noticed they have a ramune soda flavor so of course gotta check that out. I cant seem to find the orange flavor anywhere however which is delicious. oh and i havent tried watermelon yet so added that to the cart, lol.

erickso, i'm partial to the dill pickle flavored seeds!! actually i like dill pickle flavored anything, lol.


----------



## Ryndunk (Oct 24, 2018)

I pick up a pack of those gummies when I go to the local asian market. Along with fried broad beans(crab roe flavor if they have them if not spicy) and these weird sweet and salty peanut fish ball things. I try some new snack most every time I go. It's like munchie roulette.


----------



## DamageInc (Oct 24, 2018)

David sunflower seeds. Can't get them in Europe usually, so whenever I visit the US, I always bring 50 bags or so home in my suitcase.

Other than that, I love beef jerky and old fashioned danish pork rinds.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Oct 24, 2018)

Fizzy waters. Like those St Croix waters.


----------



## mfishsauce (Oct 24, 2018)

Pistachios, salt and pepper atm


----------



## McMan (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## panda (Oct 24, 2018)

Ryndunk said:


> I pick up .. these weird sweet and salty peanut fish ball things. I try some new snack most every time I go. It's like munchie roulette.


those are one of my go-to snacks when i go to korean grocery store. https://www.hmart.com/880111776100


----------



## Ryndunk (Oct 24, 2018)

Yep. That's them!


----------



## Xenif (Oct 24, 2018)

Adachi Jellies, if you know them then you have having a craving NOW


----------



## dough (Oct 24, 2018)

Man I play that game all the time trying new snacks. I recently found those Indian snack mixes with chickpea noodles, peas, lentils, puffed rice whatever else. Asian honey butter potato chips are an interesting flavor I really like them. I also tried crab roe sunflower seeds that are tasty. Those gummies are something I often grab. I’m gonna have to try the peanuts those look interesting and I need those jellies in my life. Oh and these things I usually get the chocolate ones but the milk and strawberry are fine I guess they aren’t that funky though.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B006QPU2SS/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Lars (Oct 25, 2018)

Having more of a fat tooth as oppose to sweet, for me it's fat, salt and carbs. Potato chips are a favorite..

Lars


----------



## Chef Doom (Oct 25, 2018)

It changes depending on what diet and food trend I am currently diving into. One month it is French inspired Japanese/Korean pastries, next month it's finding the best crab cakes in town. Recently I was on a Hawaiin Shaved Ice craze and will stop by and make a purchase as long as I am in near proximity of my favorite stand.


----------



## panda (Oct 25, 2018)

I miss shaved ice with red beans!


----------



## bkultra (Oct 25, 2018)

Tigers blood shaved ice is one of my current weaknesses


----------



## rstl87 (Oct 26, 2018)

Trader Joes Cornbread Crisps. They are as good as they sound. Perfect combo of sweet and savoury.


----------



## Dendrobatez (Oct 26, 2018)

panda said:


> my bane are japanese gummies (muscat flavored in particular) QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> An Asian market by me has those, I prefer the yuzu ones. For me the jumk food I cant get enough of is "rancheritos" from Mexico. It's like a crispier Doritos with lime and chile. Real good but hard to find in SoFlo.


----------



## panda (Oct 26, 2018)

dont forget the bbq shrimp chips


----------



## changy915 (Oct 26, 2018)

Chicharron, just as snacks or in shin ramen


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Oct 26, 2018)

Got the Japanese gummies in pineapple today Panda. Like them.


----------



## Ryndunk (Oct 26, 2018)

Also found these tempura wasabi seaweed snacks couple months ago. If you haven't tried them you should.


----------



## Dendrobatez (Oct 26, 2018)

Those are good ryndunk, they also come in a teryaki that's good with ramen


----------



## panda (Oct 26, 2018)

mucho why didnt you get the muscat one??


----------



## pleue (Oct 26, 2018)

muscat is the best flavor. I like apple a lot too. I like sour candies a lot (jelly bellies, sour patch kids, zours, etc.)

For me though it's usually savory. Cheddar and sour cream ruffles or any potato chip dipped in sour cream.. hot wings and blue cheese. Popeyes.


----------



## Kippington (Oct 27, 2018)

DamageInc said:


> I love beef jerky and old fashioned danish pork rinds.


This reminds me. I need to get some biltong again...


----------



## refcast (Oct 27, 2018)

At the local Asian market there are these seaweed tempura snacks that taste almost exactly like fried or crisped salmon skins. 

Mitsuwa has these really good korean potato chips that taste like super concentrated potato. I think Galbee, but I'm not sure. They also have various rice crackers, and my favorite are the ones with a whole bunch of melon-pan like marks, like shiitake mushrooms. 

I don't know if this counts, but guava leaf tea and louqat tea are awesome. I tried brewing fresh guava leaves to see if the curing process is necessary . . . and yes it is. They taste really bad and astringent. Also buying dried squid and roasting it over a flame, or in the oven.


----------



## DDPslice (Oct 28, 2018)

Also fermenting my own pickles, especially watermelon rinds


----------



## Chef Doom (Oct 29, 2018)

It isn't a snack, but I'm finding raw liver tastes way better than cooked liver.

Fish Seaweed flakes makes a plain bowl of rice a tastey snack.


----------



## Chef Doom (Oct 29, 2018)

panda said:


> dont forget the bbq shrimp chips


I miss shrimp chips.


----------



## panda (Oct 29, 2018)

just received the ramune flavored gummies and it's taken over as my favorite flavor. so freaking good!


----------



## refcast (Oct 29, 2018)

Chef Doom said:


> It isn't a snack, but I'm finding raw liver tastes way better than cooked liver..



What kind of liver? Chicken, calf.

Liver is really sweet, glycogen and whatnot. There are freshly killed chickens where I live, and I've tried raw chicken liver before, and I don't really love it. Also have tried raw breast meat (tenderloin and the larger muscle), heart, lung. . . 

If liver, I kinda prefer partly cooked on the outside. I guess neatly diced raw may be nice though. It's just that there are strongish fibers in there, that are really prevalent when (beef, at least) liver is cooked through fairly fast. So raw, its kinda chewy and doesn't break down for me.


----------

